# Because,thats what we do....



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

was the answer.The question was,whats all this?When the guests arrived at the Blue&Gray herf both RGD and I were handing out some fine azz sticks,as is the custom of all good gorillas. Everybody went home with a nice party bag after a great night of cigars and fellowship. My son became the founding member of the RGD fanclub.Yep, Ron is now Zachs Ford truck god!
Brother Ron, Thanks so much for coming! My non CS botls were great fun,but it would not have been the same without you. You are what made my night. The other Rebs and Jcruz must have been ambushed on the way.We never heard from you guys Jerry, your too darn close not to meet up with me for some herfin sometime soon.Ron,thanks again for being a stand up guy and good friend.If everyone will excuse me I'm going to try to bump RGD now.Have a great Sunday all...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> was the answer.The question was,whats all this?When the guests arrived at the Blue&Gray herf both RGD and I were handing out some fine azz sticks,as is the custom of all good gorillas. Everybody went home with a nice party bag after a great night of cigars and fellowship. My son became the founding member of the RGD fanclub.Yep, Ron is now Zachs Ford truck god!
> Brother Ron, Thanks so much for coming! My non CS botls were great fun,but it would not have been the same without you. You are what made my night. The other Rebs and Jcruz must have been ambushed on the way.We never heard from you guys Jerry, your too darn close not to meet up with me for some herfin sometime soon.Ron,thanks again for being a stand up guy and good friend.If everyone will excuse me I'm going to try to bump RGD now.Have a great Sunday all...


Folks, I would be forever greatfull if somebody would bump this perfect example of a CS gorilla for me,please please! I tried and...well you know...thanks again!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Folks, I would be forever greatfull if somebody would bump this perfect example of a CS gorilla for me,please please! I tried and...well you know...thanks again!


I got you covered. Sounds like you all had a grand time. I expect no less when people around here are involved.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Bumped!

Youre a stand up guy too Dave!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I get the same question and the answer doesn't seem to do it justice. What we do here in the jungle is awesome and non-gorillas don't understand.

I'll see to RGD for ya as well.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Geez guys, you've got me snifflin here,Really! You BOTLs&SOTLs are so awsome,I love you guys! It's such a good feeling to be humbled so often by my C.S. family. I only hope that I can live up to the creed of CS. Thanks are not good enough....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Geez guys, you've got me snifflin here,Really! You BOTLs&SOTLs are so awsome,I love you guys! It's such a good feeling to be humbled so often by my C.S. family. I only hope that I can live up to the creed of CS. Thanks are not good enough....


Did you hot rod to it your cool car?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Did you hot rod to it your cool car?


Pitdog and Hoasup were the car guys and I think jcruz. I really missed them...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Pitdog and Hoasup were the car guys and I think jcruz. I really missed them...


That means those guys owe you a meet up!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> . . . Ron is now Zachs Ford truck god!
> Brother Ron, Thanks so much for coming! . . .


I may have over done it with the earth forming power demonstration of the mighty Ford Powerstroke . . . Zach may never be the same - :r Good kid ya got there Dave.

Had a terrific time last night! Great meeting everyone - the smokes were tops - and Dave, those bacon/shrimp and the brats on the grill were just nothing but excellent!!! 

Here are some pics from last night - I will not pretend to remember everyone's names - but great conversations from all complete with live entertainment!!!

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

More -


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Okay., we need subtiltles...who is who?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like the ladies are sitting in the back row! Come on gals-cozy up to the table and light up!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Again Who's who??:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Okay you asked for it,here they are...
post 10,pic 1 from left my neighbor Ted(just made his first internet order,rapidly gathering speed down the slope ) Eddie,a good friend from Cuba,he gave me my first isom.(yes Carlos,a full blooded Cuban ) and me.
pic 2 my friend Bill, Laurie Marks wife,my bil Scott,my beautiful wife Celeste and Mark.
post 11 pic 1 clockwise from 6 oclock, Zach w/stogie,Jaime,Brian,Evan(my nephew) Scott and Kayla(Brians GF)that was my sons jr.herf 
pic 3 dead crabs and lastly my old friend Mike w/ his prized Banjo...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Okay you asked for it,here they are...
> post 10,pic 1 from left my neighbor Ted(just made his first internet order,rapidly gathering speed down the slope ) Eddie,a good friend from Cuba,he gave me my first isom.(yes Carlos,a full blooded Cuban ) and me.
> pic 2 my friend Bill, Laurie Marks wife,my bil Scott,my beautiful wife Celeste and Mark.
> post 11 pic 1 clockwise from 6 oclock, Zach w/stogie,Jaime,Brian,Evan(my nephew) Scott and Kayla(Brians GF)that was my sons jr.herf
> pic 3 dead crabs and lastly my old friend Mike w/ his prized Banjo...


Damn dude, crabs, smokes, BBQ. all I got was coffee :r 
looks like good time had by one and all
great host, you all reading this, if you're ever in his AO you gotta look him up
he is a hell of guy and a good friend to have.


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Man...I suck. Its always when you're looking forward to something when crap hit the fans. I finished up recording the latest episode of the Dog Watch Social Club with Bob & Dale on Friday night, went to bed and woke up the next morning to my blackberry going nuts with news that our Exchange server was down. By the time I got home it was late and I was just happy to be home.

Great pictures of an obviously great time put on by a great host!


----------

